# How to open a busy site



## avi7

Hey
I need to book ticket through a site which allows book ticketing only after 8 AM so the server is very busy and it shows messages such as SERVICE UNAVAILABLE etc. So is there any solution to this problem.


----------



## sobeit

the only real solution is to keep trying. Maybe they have a phone number you can call


----------



## BHUPENDRA SINGH

how i can open busy web site


----------



## storminternet

Hello,

There is no way to prioritize your access to a site which has huge traffics flowing to it and there are also several chances that you might get stuck even if you are into the site. So, you just need to keep trying until you successfully book your tickets.
Also, I would suggest you to avoid making payments during peak hours whatsoever as there are chances of you getting blocked while making payments and making you run along your respective card issuer and the site owner.

Regards
StormInternet


----------



## wmorri

Closed.


----------

